# Effect of heat on appetite



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

I find alot of info about effects of cool temperatures to hedgies but not so much advice on hedgies in higher temperatures. I understand that most hedgehog owners live in places that have 4 seasons. Unfortunately I live in a warm, tropical country that has only two seasons, dry season and wet (rainy) season. Temperature varies from 25 degrees Celsius to 32 degrees Celsius. This summer it went all the way up to 37 degrees Celsius (98.6 F). Even during wet season, it's hot when it's not raining.

Now I try to keep my hedgies as cool as possible. Their cages are located in the coolest room in the house, they have floor tiles to splat on when it gets too hot and when possible there's a fan blowing in their cages. AC's are a luxury here in my country and only one room has air conditioning in my house,my parents' room. 

Like most hedgie owners, I get really worried when my babies start losing their appetite. Both Cookie and Kreme have usually good appetites and neither are picky eaters. They average from 25-30 kibbles a night. Lately though, they're not eating as much as they used to. Kreme isn't as interested in treats as he used to be. Both of them have been losing weight. Cookie dropped from 280g to 260g, Kreme dropped from 275g to 250g in 1 week. And I can't help but wonder if it has something to do with the heat. They didn't have any problems eating before I left for vacation (it was cooler then) and during vacation (my hometown is located in between mountains and the sea so it was way cooler there than here). The appetite losss started when we got back to Manila. 

I tried putting Kreme's cage in the air conditioned room last night and he ate all his kibbles. He hasn't done that for awhile now. Today, his cage is in the usual place, and he hasn't touched his kibble at all. I've been searching the net for conclusive information regarding the connection between loss of appetite and heat but I can't find much on the subject. 

So this is my theory: Hedgehogs tend to put on more weight and store fat in colder climates. Maybe to protect themselves from the cold and to prepare for hibernation. In warmer countries, the temperature doesn't get low enough for the hedgies to feel the need to store up on fat. So they don't eat as much. The higher the temperature, the lesser they eat. Probably why hedgies here look smaller and thinner. 

Does it make any sense? What are your thoughts o the matter?


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Hedgehogs tolerate heat a lot better than the cold, especially from the viewpoint that it is not immediately dangerous. It helps that in their background are the deserts of North Africa. But - without AC you are likely to have a lot of trouble providing safe and comfortable temperatures. Splatting is often an indicator of stress. It's good that they do it, but they shouldn't need to do it; it's way too hot. Not eating would also be a strong indicator.

I don't know at what temperature Sophie would start to show problems. I held off turning on the air conditioner in her room until her cage was reading in the upper 80s. She seemed perfectly fine, but it was more than I could stand - Ha! - and I fired up her AC. I have it set at 80 degrees, 24/7. In some respects, I am not 'cooling' the room, so much as I home 'managing the environment'.

I think the fan is a good idea. Keep in mind that moving the air makes things seem cooler - it doesn't actually make them cooler, so the benefit does have limitations.

You are likely to get lots of advice that fans are horrible for hedgehogs because of the their delicate respiratory systems. I wonder if the risk is overstated? I see lots of repeated advice, but very little documentation. It is something to be aware of, however.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Splatting =/= stress. Saying that a hot hedgehog Splatting is stressed is like saying a panting dog is stressed. It's how they dissipate heat faster. And I know my dogs will splay out on the tile floors after playing outside. Splatting also means very relaxed. My boy will splat when he's sleeping on me, as long as I don't disturb him. 

The other spectrum of hibernation is estivation, where it's just the "hot" form of hibernation. The symptoms are similar but it's a little less dangerous, obviously. So they will be more lethargic-like, less appetite. 

Fans are fine as long as it doesn't blow directly on the hedgies to create a draft. There are a few members that use ice packs above or below parts of the cage to help keep it cool. Remember that cold air sinks. It will take some trial and error to find what works and you'll need to make sure it doesn't get too cold.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Clarification:
I meant the response in general, and splatting in particular, in the context of the OP, which referenced high heat / behavior. If the dog is panting or splatting for long periods of time and not wanting to eat - I'd be wondering if maybe he's not so comfortable.


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Controlling the temp would be really hard without the AC. Not only is the climate a problem but also the heat build up inside houses. The humidity's pretty high too. Today it was 84%.

Ice packs don't last long, the ice melts pretty quickly. 

Cookie spent her day today either spooning her temporary dig bowl made of glass or splatting on top of the glass pebbles. Must be uncomfortable. Feel bad for my little girl. Kreme's battling the heat by not moving at all. 

I'm planning to makeshift a water bed for them. Wonder if it'll work. :S


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

That's a wicked humidity number to add to the heat. I would probably see how much air I could move through there with a fan, at least as an emergency measure. Sophie Does. Not. Like. air that is moving very fast. The lowest fan setting is still too much. Her room is air conditioned, but my office is not. So that's kind of a problem for us.

If you are able to use a fan, remember that you are lowering the perceived temperature - not the actual temperature. It's 85 degrees here and will probably hit about 90 today, but only 40% humidity. I've lived here about 8 years and never gotten an AC for myself, but had to get one for Sophie. (I do not tell people that I got an AC for a pet hedgehog and still use a fan to move air in my 90 degree office.)


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

If I have my own place then I probably would have gotten an AC. But parents won't let me.  I think I'll try a couple more tricks to make the room cooler or at least their cages.


----------

